# Buyers Remorse



## Phishfry (Feb 16, 2022)

As you may have noticed I shop ebay alot.

I need a BananaPi case and they are rare.
So when a BananaPi with case showed up on ebay for $10 I had to jump. Listed as 'Parts" I figured the case is worth $10.
Came from Israel and took a while but when it arrived I pulled a SD card from a BananaPi in my stack and inserted it.
Fired right up to serial console.

So I feel like I stole the BananaPi.

Do you ever get buyers remorse? I have reached out to sellers and offered them more money when I get a stupid deal.
My feeling is many time these ultra deals are from new sellers who make some mistake in their listings.
I am not out to rip anybody off.

Too me its like going to the Philadelphia Armory Computer Show around 1981.
All this computer stuff for cheap. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## scottro (Feb 16, 2022)

That's pretty admirable. Most times, buyer's remorse means the opposite, that you feel you paid too much. I honestly don't feel like I've gotten a great deal on anything bought from ebay or other used merchandise places, I like to think that if I felt I ripped off the seller, I would write and offer more.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 17, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Do you ever get buyers remorse?



I once got around £2,000 more, in value, than I expected. It would have been a nice bonus, but not at the other person's expense, so I corrected the mistake.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 17, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> So when a BananaPi with case showed up on ebay for $10 I had to jump.


Maybe a honey pot. Foreign intelligence service? This is a trick i see alot.


----------



## sidetone (Feb 17, 2022)

Could they be making a loss on one sale, in hopes of making a customer, to make money off of in future sales? However, that business strategy isn't sustainable, because then everyone can lower the price to compete with each other, that there's no profits to be made.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 17, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Foreign intelligence service?


Geez maybe I should bake my BananaPi first?

I say this tongue in cheek as I pre-heated my BananaPi before soldering on a RTC battery connector.
Had solder pad but no connector.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 17, 2022)

Always protect yourself.


----------

